# Serbian (BCS): I'm not in the mood



## pallina89

Hi!
How could you translate ''I'm not in the mood'' in serbian?
It is an idiomatic english sentence.
Thanks.


----------



## Majalj

Depends on the context.  Usually "nisam raspoložen/a".


----------



## sauge

Ne da mi se. (more familiar; "I don't feel like it.")


----------



## Orlin

sauge said:


> Ne da mi se. (more familiar; "I don't feel like it.")


 
Hteo bih da pitam u kom značenju je "da" ovde - 3 l. jedn. od "dati" ili nešto drugo?


----------



## sauge

Hm. 
Kad kažeš "ne da mi se", _da_ nije u značenju "dati". To je idiomatski izraz koji znači baš "I don't feel like (doing) it". 
Ne da mi se objašnjavati. - I don't feel like explaining. 
Ne da mi se ići tamo. - I don't feel like going there.

Afirmativno bi bilo: "Ide mi se..." - I feel like going...
"Pije mi se vino." - I feel like (having) some wine."
"Objašnjava mi se..." - I feel like explaining.

U ovom izrazu "da" se koristi samo u 3. l. jednine. (Nije ispravno reći "ne daju mi se čistiti cipele", trebalo bi: "ne da mi se čistiti cipele", makar se i ovaj prvi oblik katkad čuje u govoru.) Anyway, to je moje mišljenje. Možda netko drugi bolje zna.


----------



## Duya

Saugeina (btw, kako bi ovo trebalo da se izgovori -- po francuski, _Sož_? Ili da zaboravim cijelu stvar?  ) sintaksička analiza je korektna. Ovdje je "dâ se" bezlično-povratni glagol, (kakvi se koriste samo u 3l. jednine srednjeg roda) u značenju "moguće je, izvedivo je". On se češće koristi u negativnoj formi ("ne da se..."), mada se javlja i u pozitivnoj ("_D__â__ se_ zaključiti"="One can conclude"). Ako je potrebno razlučivanje od rječce "da", može se koristiti cirkumfleks kao što sam ja gore.

Mada, ja se baš ne slažem potpuno sa značenjem koje je dala. 
Po meni, "ne da mi se..." se više odnosi na spoljne faktore koji mi ne dozvoljavaju da nešto uradim. Manje-više sinonim tome je "ne polazi mi za rukom" (koji, međutim, ima fokus da sam ja nespretan).

Pa tako, ako su mi cipele već nekoliko dana prljave, ali nemam vremena ili zaboravim da ih očistim, reći ću "ne da mi se očistiti cipele" (ili "ne polazi mi za rukom"). Ako ja ležim u krevetu i _ne ustaje mi se_da očistim cipele, reći ću "ne čiste mi se cipele". Značenje koje je dala Sauge je takođe moguće, ali je po meni sekundarno.


----------



## DenisBiH

Interesantno. Meni je lično bliže to značenje "nisam raspoložen".

_Ne da mi se očistiti cipele_ - Nisam raspoložen da čistim cipele.

Ovo drugo bih vjerovatno rekao nešto poput:

_Nikako da očistim cipele_ - Ne polazi mi za rukom da očistim cipele


----------



## doorman

Meni je to pak sinonim za lijenost (recimo).

_Ne da mi se skuhati ručak_ = _Lijen sam skuhati ga_ ili _Nemam volje skuhati ga_.


----------



## DenisBiH

doorman said:


> Meni je to pak sinonim za lijenost (recimo).
> 
> _Ne da mi se skuhati ručak_ = _Lijen sam skuhati ga_ ili _Nemam volje skuhati ga_.





Sad nešto provjeravam, kažem ljudima "Ne da mi se očistiti cipele" i zamolim ih da mi to što sam rekao objasne drugim riječima. Jedan poznanik prvo reče upravo to _Lijen sam..._, stara prvo veli _Neće mi se, Ne volim... _pa potvrdi na moju sugestiju za _Nisam raspoložen_.


----------



## sauge

Je. "Ne da mi se" nikako ne znači "ne polazi mi za rukom, makar se trudim", nego "neće mi se", "lijena sam to učiniti". Kao u onom vicu, "siroti oni, traže posao i htjeli bi raditi, ali im se ne da". Srbi imaju izvrstan izraz "lezi lebe da te jedem" koji baš paše u ovaj kontekst.  

A kad već govorimo o značenju "ne polazi mi za rukom", onda bi se to reklo "Cipele se ne daju očistiti", "Ovo vino se ne da piti" (npr. jer je jako loše), "ograda se ne da postaviti" (makar se trudim) itd.

(Moj nick je doista [sož], kadulja, žalfija, kakve rastu na Cresu i često ih pokazujem francuskim turistima )


----------



## DenisBiH

> Kao u onom vicu, "siroti oni, traže posao i htjeli bi raditi, ali im se ne da".


Opet interesantno. U ovom gore kontekstu, meni je nešto bliže ovo značenje koje Duya preferira.

_Siroti oni, traže posao i htjeli bi raditi, ali im ne polazi za rukom da ga nađu.

_Ali da je bil_o:

Siroti oni, traže posao i htjeli bi raditi, ali im se ne da raditi_.

Onda opet _lijeni su_. Ili ne, jednom kad pročitam ovu zadnju rečenicu mi zvuči "Neće da rade", drugi put "Ne daju im posla"...hmm...


----------



## Duya

Onda je, izgleda, regionalna stvar... A zavisi i od konteksta. Ja bih razumio "ne da mi se skuvati ručak", ali ne bih tako i rekao, nego "mrzi me da skuvam ručak" (ovaj je izraz srbijanski, rekao bih) ili "ne kuva mi se ručak".


----------



## pallina89

I understand little.
The translations are:
1.nisam raspoložen/a
2.Ne da mi se.
?


----------



## DenisBiH

pallina89 said:


> I understand little.
> The translations are:
> 1.nisam raspoložen/a
> 2.Ne da mi se.
> ?




From what we have discovered so far, it seems that _Nisam raspoložen(a) _could be understood with the meaning you need in Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian. 

On the other hand, there is a little bit of disagreement over _Ne da mi se_; it could mean "I'm not in the mood; I don't feel like doing it" for some speakers (so far Croatian and Bosnian speakers here), but it could also primarily mean "I can't seem to do it (for some, possibly external, reason)" for others (Duya and possibly other Serbian speakers from Serbia). Duya indicated he would understand it in the meaning of "I'm not in the mood" as well, but as a secondary meaning.

This is however based on the very small sample of speakers on this thread and you shouldn't take it as a rule.


----------



## Duya

...and, there's also the universal

_Ne X mi se._

where X is a verb in 3rd person singular, and it means "I don't feel like doing X".


----------



## pallina89

Ah! Perfect explanations DenisBih!
I would use ''I'm not in the mood, becouse I'm sad\bored''  (myself)
or ''I'm not in the mood becouse someone stole my bike''  (external causes)
Maybe the context helps...


----------



## Duya

In those examples, only "nisam raspoložen(a)" fits.


----------



## phosphore

I'm not in the mood=neraspoložen sam/nisam raspoložen
I'm not in the mood for karaoke=nisam raspoložen za karaoke
I'm not in the mood to play football=ne igra mi se fudbal
I don't feel like going out=ne izlazi mi se/mrzi me da izlazim

I don't use "ne da mi se da...", but I understand it as "nikako da...", "ne mogu da...", depending on the context.

ne da mi se da pobedim=nikako da pobedim
ne da mi se da odem kod lekara=nikako da odem kod lekara (uvek nešto iskrsne)
hoću da je zaboravim, ali ne da mi se=ne mogu da je zaboravim
nije im se dalo da osnuju porodice=nisu mogli (nisu bili te sreće)


----------



## pallina89

I understand, if it is not enought, can you translate my last two sentences, for example?


----------



## phosphore

pallina89 said:


> Ah! Perfect explanations DenisBih!
> I would use ''I'm not in the mood, becouse I'm sad\bored'' (myself)
> or ''I'm not in the mood becouse someone stole my bike'' (external causes)
> Maybe the context helps...


 
I'm not in the mood because I'm sad/bored=Nisam raspoložena jer sam tužna/jer mi je dosadno 
I'm not in the mood because someone have stolen my bicycle/bike=Neraspoložena sam jer mi je neko ukrao bicikl/bajs


----------

